# New Breakfast Heaven!!



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 16, 2012)

So for most of us, we rock some oatmeal in the morning to get our day started, I know I do.

I used to just make the instant oatmeal with pre flavoring but that for sure isnt the best options.

So this morning I tried something new with plain oats, I MIXED MY PROTEIN POWDER WITH OATS A MILK.

TASTE FREAKING AWESOME!!!

Figured if anyone was bored of there same old oatmeal, or wanted to trying something healthy and new, I would throw it out there.

DIET IS KING!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 16, 2012)

Oaks n sum egg whites for old Herm.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 16, 2012)

I eat oatmeal, eggs, and egg whites almost every morning.  

by the way Hokey, i believe they call them "Proats"


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 16, 2012)

^^ Proats, haha. Thats awesome


----------



## Lulu66 (May 16, 2012)

Put some cinnamon powder on them oats. You gonna love them.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 16, 2012)

Or for the Gorilla on the go grind your oats in the blender to a powder first then add your protein milk or water and you have a "proats" shake ha


----------



## Tilltheend (May 16, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> So for most of us, we rock some oatmeal in the morning to get our day started, I know I do.
> 
> I used to just make the instant oatmeal with pre flavoring but that for sure isnt the best options.
> 
> ...



Oatmeal and whey has been my breakfast for years. Taste great, easy to digest, and light in the stomach. I eat it without cooking it, pour some water and add the whey, tastes and feels almost close, just cold.


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2012)

I haven't had oats in ages....cream of rice for me!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2012)

If I eat anything for breakfast besides a yogurt, eggs and oats my 4 year old has a panic attack practically. She can't cope. Cause I always eat te same thing. I had a bagel with cream cheese and strawberry purée last week with my eggs and she cried!


----------



## Pikiki (May 16, 2012)

White eggs, oatmeal, and coffe. NO COFFE IS A BAD MORNING!!!


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If I eat anything for breakfast besides a yogurt, eggs and oats my 4 year old has a panic attack practically. She can't cope. Cause I always eat te same thing. I had a bagel with cream cheese and strawberry purée last week with my eggs and she cried!



LMAO



Pikiki said:


> White eggs, oatmeal, and coffe. *NO COFFE IS A BAD MORNING*!!!



and that's exactly why I gave it up!


----------



## DarksideSix (May 16, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> White eggs, oatmeal, and coffe. NO COFFE IS A BAD MORNING!!!



yeah if i go without coffee put me on suicide watch! lol

I mix whey in with my pancakes sometimes when i make them to.


----------



## Pikiki (May 16, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> yeah if i go without coffee put me on suicide watch! lol
> 
> I mix whey in with my pancakes sometimes when i make them to.



My soldiers know when I don`t get coffe and first thing they do is prep some and bring me some right way...
suicide watch with an escort, lol


----------



## Lulu66 (May 16, 2012)

Ya i quit coffe too. I got so bad with it that i could not take a shit, no matter how bad i had to go without sipping on black cofee.


----------



## Pikiki (May 16, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Ya i quit coffe too. I got so bad with it that i could not take a shit, no matter how bad i had to go without sipping on black cofee.



You quiter!!! lol


----------



## grind4it (May 17, 2012)

Put me down for: 3 egg whites, 2 whole eggs scrabbled in extra virgin olive oil and I chase it with a shake....1 scoop Intek evolution, two hand fulls of crushed ice, 1 cup water, 1 cup whole rolled oat and a scoop of creatine M (cheepest shit i can buy, by the kelo) on top. Tastes better than sex.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 17, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Put me down for: 3 egg whites, 2 whole eggs scrabbled in extra virgin olive oil and I chase it with a shake....1 scoop Intek evolution, two hand fulls of crushed ice, 1 cup water, 1 cup whole rolled oat and a scoop of creatine M (cheepest shit i can buy, by the kelo) on top. Tastes better than sex.



Doesn't sound bad at all. Interested in trying that.


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2012)

I tried mixing some of ON's Rocky Road whey into my plain oatmeal one morning...about blew my chunks. Worst idea ever


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 17, 2012)

^^^Weird, that sounds like it would have been mmmmazing....I tried a new recipe this morning and it was the shit!!

Cup of Skim milk, heat it up in the microwave, big scoop of chunky peanut butter (Stir it until it dissolves), Chop up a banana toss it in, then stir in the oats, MMMMMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## beasto (May 17, 2012)

Pikki..you gotta be army bro hahaha...know that all too well


----------



## Mrs P (May 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If I eat anything for breakfast besides a yogurt, eggs and oats my 4 year old has a panic attack practically. She can't cope. Cause I always eat te same thing. I had a bagel with cream cheese and strawberry purée last week with my eggs and she cried!



LOl, my girls make fun of me too because I always eat the same thing... they tell me "ok, mom let me guess & tomorrow you'll have the same thing, right ?"


----------



## Hurt (May 18, 2012)

I used to mix whey with my oats, now I just mix the oats and eggs and scarf them down. 

The routine lately has been: wake up 4 iu's of rips and BCAAs, back to bed for 30 min, get up and have 50g whey with honey and instant coffee mixed in, then for breakfast (about 30 min later) I have 1 cup plain rolled oats, 8 egg whites, and 3 whole eggs.  Two hours later eat again...and again...and....


----------



## Pikiki (May 18, 2012)

beasto said:


> Pikki..you gotta be army bro hahaha...know that all too well



Yep bro Army, so you know how it works. Soldiers do anything to keep NCOs way from them, lol


----------



## beasto (May 18, 2012)

Yea soldiers are smart haha..well there are some block heads too...its good to see a fellow army bro on here!!


----------

